# Have to brag on potty training our new pup



## Maltese4us (Jan 3, 2018)

We finally got our male pup yesterday. Vet said he was good to go home a few days early.....11 weeks and 3 days old. 
7 times today he walked straight to the puppy pad with an occasional stop at his water bottle(love that setup) and never missed his mark. We really worked hard with Max yesterday and only had one accident. Obviously our wonderful breeder had worked with him as well. We know we still have work to do with this ongoing process but what a great start and what a bright pup we seem to have.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maltese4us said:


> We finally got our male pup yesterday. Vet said he was good to go home a few days early.....11 weeks and 3 days old.
> 7 times today he walked straight to the puppy pad with an occasional stop at his water bottle(love that setup) and never missed his mark. We really worked hard with Max yesterday and only had one accident. Obviously our wonderful breeder had worked with him as well. We know we still have work to do with this ongoing process but what a great start and what a bright pup we seem to have.


Congratulations on your precious and new family member! 

Snowball was trained to use the potty pad before he came home, too. He was going on 15 weeks old at that time. It was such a pleasant surprise and was totally unexpected. 

You will have so many wonderful and fun moments with Max!


----------



## Maltese4us (Jan 3, 2018)

It’s unbelievable how good his temperament is. House full of sons and grandsons today(no shoes and had to be sitting) and he was so sweet. At one time there were 6 around him in a circle and he stopped the action to use his potty room. He did have one pee pee accident a little while ago but that’s maybe cause I moved his pad and we also know that it’s an ongoing process. I’d always heard how good a Maltese was but never expected anything like 
this. What a pup!!!! One thing the breeder did do was to use a magic marker (not a sharpie) and draw a small circle in the middle of the pad. Wait til it dries though! 
Thanks to all.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Glad to hear the potty training is going so well! They are such an amazing little breed indeed!


----------

